# You know your country person if...



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

Ou know your a country person if?
I'll go first. 
If no outfit is complete without some hay.


----------



## fundabug (Jul 18, 2012)

If people pull up into your driveway so lost that their GPS can't get them back to civilization. Then they leave with directions, two dozens eggs, and a big bag of fresh produce. That happens to me at least twice a month, sometimes once a week in the summer.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

You're shoeless because you were never forced to wear them.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

fundabug said:


> If people pull up into your driveway so lost that their GPS can't get them back to civilization. Then they leave with directions, two dozens eggs, and a big bag of fresh produce. That happens to me at least twice a month, sometimes once a week in the summer.


Haha yes this happens all the time!


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

When no internet company can work at your house.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

ten-acre-farms said:


> When no internet company can work at your house.


I had never been able to get Internet, but a new company called Excede came out and now I have the net. Although they had to set a pole and dig a 90 foot trench to bury cable, I do indeed have the Internet now. I feel like a real person. Lol! I live out in the woods and don't even get cell reception, but they were able to make it work. Might be worth looking in to?

People show up at my place all the time needing directions bc their GPS stopped and they have no cell signal. Lol


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

Shann0 said:


> I had never been able to get Internet, but a new company called Excede came out and now I have the net. Although they had to set a pole and dig a 90 foot trench to bury cable, I do indeed have the Internet now. I feel like a real person. Lol! I live out in the woods and don't even get cell reception, but they were able to make it work. Might be worth looking in to? People show up at my place all the time needing directions bc their GPS stopped and they have no cell signal. Lol


I'll look into that thank you!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

When you can not understand why any would live in a city with smog...


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

When you go into the city for maybe a vacation and you wonder why there aren't nearly as many stars as back at home


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

When the electric goes down in a storm for 2 wks and you barely notice it is missing. Life proceeds pretty much as normal. 

When there is an economic crash in 2008 and you didn't know it had happened...or what exactly happened that people are so riled up about.

When you can shoot a stray dog after your chickens and no one even hears it happen...nor do they care. 

When the nearest Walmart is 45 mi. away..and you really don't care because you only go to town once a month, so it's an adventure.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Hahahaha, that one made me laugh Bee


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

When the term burn ban is non existent. Good luck finding me to enforce it!


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Austin said:


> When the term burn ban is non existent. Good luck finding me to enforce it!


I apologize for asking this, but what is a burn ban?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

When you walk up the stairs onto the front porch and you automatically scan for chicken poop, call back to your guests to do the same.. They look frantically around like they hadn't even noticed. Then you realize this is the normal for you and they are disgusted. Note to self; get country friends.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Bee said:


> When the electric goes down in a storm for 2 wks and you barely notice it is missing. Life proceeds pretty much as normal.
> 
> When there is an economic crash in 2008 and you didn't know it had happened...or what exactly happened that people are so riled up about.
> 
> ...


I want your life.

Lol.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

When you don't need an alarm clock. Your goats chickens and horse wake you up.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

When you go to bed it's quiet. No road, no trains (I hate all these trains), no loud neighbors, and if your neighbors are being loud it's gunshots.


----------



## Brothers (Jun 16, 2013)

You get a bulk deal on "no hunting or trespassing" signs.


----------



## chickiw (Aug 30, 2013)

When the big box on your backporch is sitting over the backup generator

You can't put your bird feeder out till after the first snow otherwise the bear will get it.

When all you want for Christmas is a new barn coat (so you have something nice to wear to town)
'LL Bean has a nice one BTW

When it's time for your Christmas tree, you hand your hubby the chainsaw,walk out to the back forty, and say, "I want the top off that one!"

Oh and the funniest. The grandkids come to visit and they're hanging off the backporch rail trying to get a cell signal!


----------



## cga (Nov 8, 2013)

Austin;74804 no loud neighbors said:


> Yep, that's where we live.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

When you go to your uncles house and he's hunting iff his back porch ( dont worry nobody live around him hes in the middle of nowhere)


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Every time you go into town , some one you know always want to know if you want one of their extra roosters.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

nj2wv said:


> Every time you go into town , some one you know always want to know if you want one of their extra roosters.


HAHA i love it!!! So funny!


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 18, 2013)

When your dog is barking at the next door neighbors,...in their own yard,...a mile down the road...!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

If u get up in the morning put on your gum boots and tuck in your pajama pant legs and trudge out the chicken yard to collect eggs.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

If you have to buy new boot scraper because you can't find the spot in your yard where the old boot scraper was.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Everybody knows where you live, when you tell them who's house you bought.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

You know the mailmans car and your neighbors truck by sound. Everybody else that drives by peaks your intrest.


----------

